#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 在沒有月亮的夜晚,可以狼嗥嗎?

## 野生狼

一個月會有一小段時間沒有月亮,
不知道要對著哪裡狼嗥
找不到月亮
可是我想狼嗥阿 :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 提格

我們可以把動物方城市打開，跟著裡面的月月一起嚎~

----------

